# [INFO] Guide to OnePlus Device Forums (Please Read before Posting)



## Timmmmaaahh! (Mar 9, 2021)

*Guide to OnePlus Device Forums (Please Read before Posting)*
Please visit the linked thread prior to posting:








						[INFO] Device Forum Rules (Please Read before Posting)
					

In this thread, we will provide a short Q&A for your stay on this forum. Please read thoroughly and act accordingly. While most that is needed to know is pointed out in the Forum Rules, history shows that some points of these rules are not...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------

